# USB errors



## balanga (Apr 29, 2018)

Why do I get the following errors when I insert a USB modem? What triggers it?



```
Apr 29 07:07:09 4G-Router devd: notify_clients: send() failed; dropping unresponsive client
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: umass0 on uhub2
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: umass0: <Mass Storage> on usbus0
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: umass0:5:0: Attached to scbus5
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: cd0: <HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-2 device
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: cd0: Serial Number 0123456789ABCDEF
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: cd0: quirks=0x10<10_BYTE_ONLY>
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 1
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: da0: <HUAWEI TF CARD Storage 2.31> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: da0: Serial Number 0123456789ABCDEF
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Apr 29 07:07:13 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:13 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:13 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:13 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:13 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:13 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:13 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f fe 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffe
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f c1 00 00 04 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfc1
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f fe 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffe
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f fe 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffe
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f c1 00 00 04 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfc1
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f fe 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xffe
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 0f ff 00 00 01 00
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,0 (Unrecovered read error)
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Info: 0xfff
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
Apr 29 07:07:14 4G-Router kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
```


----------



## Crivens (Apr 29, 2018)

Looks like the modem first presents itself as a cd drive containing the driver as some autostart setup. When the driver is loaded, it will then know how to unplug that virtual drive and get the modem chip online.

If that is so, it's windows only with a very high probability. I'd return it if possible.


----------



## balanga (Apr 29, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Looks like the modem first presents itself as a cd drive containing the driver as some autostart setup. When the driver is loaded, it will then know how to unplug that virtual drive and get the modem chip online.
> 
> If that is so, it's windows only with a very high probability. I'd return it if possible.



It works just as I want after running sysutils/usb_modeswitch, but what I really want to know is what triggers this text

```
Apr 29 07:07:09 4G-Router devd: notify_clients: send() failed; dropping unresponsive client
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: ugen0.4: <HUAWEIMOBILE HUAWEIMOBILE> at usbus0
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: umass0 on uhub2
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: umass0: <Mass Storage> on usbus0
Apr 29 07:07:10 4G-Router kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
```


ie where does the *devd* come from?


----------



## Crivens (Apr 29, 2018)

I presume the simulated cd does only challenge/response for windows patterns. So it will simply misbehave when used on any other OS. So  devd is faced with something that does not respond as expected (I speculate a lot here). But if ot works, good for you. Thank you for pointing at the modeswitch tool, I was not aware of that.


----------



## balanga (Apr 29, 2018)

Crivens said:


> So  devd is faced with something that does not respond as expected (I speculate a lot here).



What I'm trying get at is how devd works.... What expectations does it have, and is there any way to program those expectations? To be precise what does devd read and is there some sort of lookup table of expected responces? I would like to try to run usb_modeswitch automatically at this point, but don't understand how devd works.


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 29, 2018)

I would probably consult the mailing list, and ask Warner Losh (creator) how exactly devd works. Man pages don't really tell much.


----------



## balanga (Apr 30, 2018)

balanga said:


> What I'm trying get at is how devd works.... What expectations does it have, and is there any way to program those expectations? To be precise what does devd read and is there some sort of lookup table of expected responces? I would like to try to run usb_modeswitch automatically at this point, but don't understand how devd works.


I've tried subscribing to the mailing list but never succeeded....

Looking at https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/etc/devd.conf I'm wondering if there is someting I could try in order to see how the process works.


----------

